# Venison stock?



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

I really dislike wasting any good food possibilities. I'm gonna have a pile of bones here in a day or two. Any one ever made stock? Flavor? Venison Vegetable...yum.. and alliteration* always makes for a good dish name!

On Edit: Will any tallow float to top for removal like fat normally will?

The Kew-el Clause:
* The repetition of beginning consonant letters- a pleasingly "catchy" thing to the ears/brain.   ;{)


----------



## allen (Dec 20, 2007)

*Ingredients*

4 fresh flat-leaf parsley sprigs
1 fresh thyme sprig
1 Turkish or 1/2 California bay leaf
2 lb meaty beef shanks, sawed crosswise into 1-inch slices by butcher
2 lb meaty veal shanks, sawed crosswise into 1-inch slices by butcher
2 onions (left unpeeled), quartered
1 carrot, quartered
4 qt plus 2 1/2 cups cold water
2 celery ribs, quartered
1 1/2 teaspoons salt Special equipment: cheesecloth; kitchen string 



*Preparation*

Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 450Â°F. 
While oven heats, wrap parsley, thyme, and bay leaf in cheesecloth and tie into a bundle with kitchen string to make a bouquet garni. 
Spread beef shanks, veal shanks, onions, and carrot in a large flameproof roasting pan, then brown well in oven, turning occasionally, about 1 hour. 
Transfer meat and vegetables to a 6- to 8-quart stockpot. Add 2 cups water to roasting pan, then straddle pan across 2 burners and deglaze by boiling over high heat, stirring and scraping up brown bits, 2 minutes. Add deglazing liquid to stockpot along with 4 quarts water, celery, salt, and bouquet garni. Bring to a boil and skim froth. Add remaining 1/2 cup water, then bring mixture to a simmer and skim any froth. 
Simmer gently, uncovered, skimming froth occasionally, until liquid is reduced to about 8 cups, 3 to 5 hours. 
Pour stock through a fine-mesh sieve into a bowl, pressing hard on and then discarding solids. If using stock right away, skim off and discard fat. If not, cool stock completely, uncovered, then chill, covered (it will be easier to remove fat when chilled). *Cooks' note:*
Stock keeps, covered and chilled, 1 week or frozen 3 months.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good question.... Don't think I've seen this before.   Points..


----------



## allen (Dec 20, 2007)

That's the I can do for u RichTee


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Al... was thinking on taking a run at roasting off the bones in a tomato onion paste kinda like they do beef bones in some fancy-pants french method similar to what you have, that I can't spell or pronounce. Nice stock ya got there tho!   :{)


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Now roasting bones from 2 hinds. just using onion, garlic, Kosher, and water. 350 for 3 hours, then into the stock pot. Will report back


----------



## richtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Removed bones to stock pot. Tallow easily separated. Smells WONDERFUL! Chilling and will put to simmer in the am...errr...  later today  heh


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds good Rich... I am glad you brought this up.... i get a lotta deer... i might try a batch of this soon... Thanks Allen for recipe!


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Jury's in...you HAVE to try this!  Delicious! DO NOT toss out the bones!


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 23, 2007)

i havent tried it, but want to...

i seen Rachel Ray(i think it was her..lol) using some "different" kinds of stock and venison was one of them


----------

